# Ebay Conundrum



## bobcycles (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm this close to going postal on this flupped up company.  Anyone else experiencing rampant flagging of their items with
completely erroneous bogus "miscategorization" headings?   I just Fought eBay for 2 weeks over listing GI JOES in the 
toys hobbies action figure adventure military category that EVERY other GI Joe was listed under.  
They flagged the Joes telling me to put them in MOVIE TV category!  What the Eff?
The Philippines idiots are completely useless.  Ended up having to Email totally unrelated departments
at eBay (just to get to someone at corporate in the states)...        Finally resolved after writing a letter to the CEO and mass emailing
random departments you can contact through their site that have nothing to do with customer service or 
selling issues.
The whole mess in now continuing with Decals and other vintage bike parts.  Getting these Miscategorization flags and shooting down my 
listings and then RESTRICTING sales!   Telling me ...put them in AUTOMOBILIA.
The help line people are worthless drones who can't THINK independently and resolve a problem. 
They simply repeat to you the bogus email  message and reasoning that is given for the flagging No ability to problem solve.
 It's getting to be completely out of hand.
Anyone have any GOOD contact info for the brass at Ebay to avoid the fools at the toll free #?
Never experienced anything like this with eBay in 20 years of dealing with this company.
.ALL of their flagging calls have been completely wrong suggesting totally unrelated categories.
There has to be a way to contact the folks in the US without having to write letters or email unrelated departments.
Any suggestions?  Please advise


----------



## bike (Jul 27, 2019)

You are probably dealing with a computer or people from foreign lands so you cannot win...logic has no
place- frustrated


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 27, 2019)

Sorry, I can't help. I can sympathize, as just this week I had two listings (the only two I had going at the time) which eBay contacted me to say I have an "unsupported return policy" on. Nevermind the listings had been up for weeks, and this policy (14 days, buyer pays return shipping) is my seller default. So maybe they changed their accepted policies, and I never got the notification (you can bet I would, they are so redundant with emails and "messages"). When I went to change my return policy, the "unapproved" one is still an option they permit. I left it as-is.

Very strange, and out of left field. Hope your flagging stops. I'm not going to worry about my issue. Too much going on this summer. I can donate my crap, or save it to relist in winter, if they make good on their threats.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 27, 2019)

Ebay sucks.


----------



## DaveZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Not a Fan of feebay either and now the gov wants you to collect tax Think I'm done with it.


----------



## z-bikes (Jul 27, 2019)

Whenever I use their search function and I get 2000 results and only about 100 are even somewhat related to what I'm looking for I always leave them a really scathing response to their "Tell us what you think question". Now even the advanced search where the  results are supposed to contain the exact words searched for comes up with results that don't include those words. I've now switched to sarcasm in my reviews of the search function but I'm sure it falls on deaf ears but it amuses me anyway.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jul 27, 2019)

Ebay is actually collecting the taxes for their sellers so we do not have to hassle with that. We have 5 ebay accounts and yes they can be very frustrating to deal with. They shut down one of our largest business accounts doing 3mil+ a year because they thought we were trying to do a deal outside of ebay which we actually were not and after admitting fault they turned our account back on but took 72 hours for our listings to start to show up again. Makes absolutely no sense from a business perspective. Their business is being run by bots and they have little control over the very things you are talking about here. So surprised there are no other companies that have created another similar platform for selling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 27, 2019)

I hate eBay.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 27, 2019)

Once upon a time, eBay was a great antiques selling platform.
Now it is one giant algorithm....


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 27, 2019)

Ebay has it's faults, and seems to be suffering from growing pains. But as a seller, I still think it's the best thing going for a lot of my sales (I'm small time). No where else can you get the exposure ebay provides with so little effort. In college, my capstone project was to set up a complete online business for a theoretical business using a commercially available e-commerce platform (I chose Shopify). Therefore, I consider myself somewhat knowledgeable in this area. I still use eBay for the exposure it provides, and I feel the fees are reasonable when you look at the alternatives.

But yeah, it's frustrating. That's why they call it work 

EDIT: I remember selling on Hemmings and regional classifieds (Bargain News was the big one around here). I know a lot of you used the Cabe when it was in print format. Think about how long it took to move product, and all the effort in dealing with people, back and forth emails (or telephone calls). I can do more with less effort using a platform (in this case eBay). Yeah it costs, but I make up for that in volume. Overall effort still way less than doing things the stone age way.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 27, 2019)

Bob 
EBay is sucking for sellers in the past year or 5. 
I see your parts and they seem to be good deals but with no bids.   Unfortunately nothing I need. 
I think in general all the collectors are moving to buying complete bikes. 
So parts sales seems to be declining in a bad way. 
Time to store the parts for a bit and wait until they are in demand.


----------



## 5760rj (Jul 28, 2019)

abe lugo said:


> Bob
> EBay is sucking for sellers in the past year or 5.
> I see your parts and they seem to be good deals but with no bids.   Unfortunately nothing I need.
> I think in general all the collectors are moving to buying complete bikes.
> ...



hey Bob sorry to hear this, have you mentioned that you need a local (USA) contact number for customer service because of your phone carrier?  or any excuse to use to speak to ebay in the states, it's worked for me a couple of times and other times I was put on hold FOREVER for asking to be transferred back to the states, if I can find the number I'll post it.......


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 28, 2019)

I have had them tell me the same thing-'recategorize your stuff' or delete my  items saying not allowed-but have nothing to say when I point out on a simple search-20 of the same...in the same category. I don't know how many times I have roto-rootered their customer service people-well...the ones that spoke fluent English. once they get their hooks in you the best thing is drop off the planet for a couple weeks and then come back and  list items. sometimes it just another jealous ebayer(you may have nicer stuff/better price) or pissed off an ebay rep that is stalking you because of the @$$ reaming you gave them. bumping things up to a supervisor....c'mon...do you really think they are gonna fix things! 20 years ago-ebay was happening-people were making money. now...you're lucky to break even after the fees. but overall we need ebay...sometimes you have to dance with the devil.....


----------



## 5760rj (Jul 28, 2019)

Free Wheel said:


> Probably some of this techie "algorithm" horse&#!^. Tell me another crock.... I find it a little hard to believe they have some 19 year old filipino dwarf sitting at a computer all day pulling these listings. It has to be some computer formula pulling stuff out. Garbage in, garbage out though with this tech junk. "The program is always right!". What garbage. I got a warning at one point where I pulled an item down because I botched the listing. My bad. But then I got a warning saying I was using eBay to sell outside eBay. Cry me a freakin river... I screwed up... once. We put the wrong people in charge of all this "great tech" we have. Ought to break up those damned companies. Old "TR" would have done it.



I'd like to put John Wick on it and let it get resolved....hahaha


----------

